# 1953 Schwinn World Traveler, red,white and blue



## Cruiserdude94 (Sep 4, 2021)

Gotta love a little before and after! 1953 Schwinn world traveler picked up locally, had to save it. Shame the decals were super faded…paint is in incredible shape so I found some new decals on ebay. Removed all of the old, polished the paint and applied the largest water decals my anxiety could ever handle!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 4, 2021)

Great color.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Very nice! Love the blue lightweights!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 5, 2021)

Nice job on the decals.
I have a 54 model in green that needs the same thing.
I've never monkeyed with decals before, so am hesitant to try it.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Sep 5, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Very nice! Love the blue lightweights!
> 
> View attachment 1472657



Sweet!! I love the ones with painted fenders!!


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Sep 5, 2021)

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice job on the decals.
> I have a 54 model in green that needs the same thing.
> I've never monkeyed with decals before, so am hesitant to try it.



I’ve had the opportunity to apply several smaller water decals for resto projects but these were very difficult due to their size… being able to put the frame in a bike stand to keep the tube you are working on horizontal is the key to getting them applied. They will never be perfect, they weren’t perfect when they were originally applied either … keeping the frame tube horizontal let’s gravity do a lot of the work for you and alsways have a very wet cloth or sponge in hand at all times to help you finesse and move them into the right position 🤘🏼


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 6, 2021)

very nice. I have a '50.


----------



## Oilit (Sep 11, 2021)

The new decals look sharp! Did you replace the seat post decal as well? It doesn't look bad in the first photo.


----------



## Cruiserdude94 (Oct 6, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The new decals look sharp! Did you replace the seat post decal as well? It doesn't look bad in the first photo.



Seat post decal hasn’t been replaced yet. It’s been giving me lots of trouble removing the old one carefully enough to not damage the paint.. I’ll come back to it another day haha


----------

